# Any Sign Of Roy Anyone?



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Wish the bugger would come back


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

The man is alive and well, I spoke to him this afternoon









Edit: Well I think it was him, but now I'm not to sure it could have been those aliens using a voice simulator


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I spoke to him just over a week ago and he was still ploughing with mice. He'll be back when he has two pairs of hands, I'm working a deal out with the Divine One as we speak. 

So, don't hold your breath.









Just do your best Roy.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stan said:


> I spoke to him just over a week ago and he was still ploughing with mice.


I always believed that Roy was a mythical creature - "ploughing with mice" elevates him to a whole new level for me









Rich


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

He seems very "brief" these days!! Can't figure!!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

This Forum is not the same without him.









I'd love to see him back here soon.







... and MarkF for that matter


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Who's MarkF


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A ship needs it`s Captain at the helm









Otherwise the crew might start (being) revolting


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Well there's a few that are positively revolting if you ask me!!!!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Ploughing with mice? Is that a reference to the Burns poem? "The best laid schemes o' mice an' men...blah, blah, blah..."

Why doesn't somebody sneak on over to Bridlington and see what he's up to?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

SharkBike said:


> Ploughing with mice? Is that a reference to the Burns poem? "The best laid schemes o' mice an' men...blah, blah, blah..."
> 
> Why doesn't somebody sneak on over to Bridlington and see what he's up to?


We could get a webcam installed to see the master at work


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Lets hope he's busy planning the RTL43


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

I'm sure Roy will be back soon; he's definitely missed on here.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Have to admit to a "mano a mano" with the man himself only a week or so ago. He is alive and well, and living in deepest, darkest North Yorkshire.

I am afraid I am duty bound to make no further comment as to his identity or to the wonders that abound in his exclusive "Manufacture". 

Roy is with us in spirit, I assure you.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well George, glad to hear you can verify he is still with us









Still want him back on the forum though..


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Personally I don't belive Roy exists.









He's like Father Christmas, isn't he? Someone you tell us about so we all behave ourselves and be good?

Rich


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Personally I don't belive Roy exists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course Father Christmas exists, who else would send me all those watches.








Well that's what I tell the 710


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Personally I don't belive Roy exists.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he walks among us.........i bet he you look into a mirror and say his name three times......

he's the candyman


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't belive Roy exists.
> ...










Thats one way to put someone off watches, I crapped myself the first time I saw that film


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Personally I don't belive Roy exists.


_*Burn the heretical unbeliever!!*_

Burn him, I say !!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Don't worry Mac, it's only cause he's not got one of Roy's finest creations


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't belive Roy exists.
> ...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i've just been able to get a picture of roy.....hope he doesnt mind if i put it up.


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

mutley said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I don't belive Roy exists.
> ...


Have you not noticed that all recent shipping documents have been signed "Helen Taylor?"


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello Everyone,

I'm never far away and look in every day.

Trying to find time to make a regular come back shortly, been very busy with personel stuff.

Miss you all to bits


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looking forward to you being back - your definitely missed.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nice to see you, to see you nice.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Good to hear from you.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

good to see ya M8


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> Looking forward to you being back - your definitely missed.


Couldn't put it better myself


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Looking forward to you being back - you`re definitely missed.
> ...


Neither could I


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Good to see you again Roy!







:rltb:


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

It's great to see you back, Roy.


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey, that was my first sighting of the great man since joining.







Hope to hear more from him when he gets the time. I've not helped by sending in one of those maximum nuisance orders - no watches this time sadly, but a couple of dozen assorted tools, straps and fiddley bits of kit that'll have him and his mice leaping around the warehouse for a while.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Roy said:


> Hello Everyone,












The boss is back! Quick everyone, Look busy









Nice to see you Roy


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Whoa there everyone, hit that space bar to get that pic of an RLT17 on screen instead of the signup screen that we're all using to create a new username so we can all post a







on the equis thread and play at being an innocent new type member who honestly doesn't have anything to sell. Well, not until tomorrow anyway.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I reckon the surgestion of a webcam in his workshop has worked wonders


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Strange how the other Roy (Usedmodel aka The Daft Leek) has also returned after some time away


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Strange how the other Roy (Usedmodel aka The Daft Leek) has also returned after some time away


The Grand Master sent in a substitute to baffle you.

You asked for Roy, you got one.... what more do you want.... blood or new watches.

You can have the former, the latter you will have to wait for the main man to reappear.

usedmodel AKA The Daft Leek


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Strange how the other Roy (Usedmodel aka The Daft Leek) has also returned after some time away
> ...


It won't take much Roy









BTW Welcome back


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

PhilM said:


> USEDMODEL said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Thanks Phil, nice to be back.

Yes. I know. Mach gets confused with directions and doing up his shoe laces ............. it's his age


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > USEDMODEL said:
> ...


Not as old as you old man and at least I don`t have an unhealthy interest in sheep


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Three words...

"Six Nations Champions"


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Three words...
> 
> "Six Nations Champions"


And I second that ............. we kicked butt.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stuart Davies said:


> Three words...
> 
> "Six Nations Champions"


Isn`t that something to do with grown men playing with funny shaped balls?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stuart Davies said:
> 
> 
> > Three words...
> ...


Yes, your funny shaped balls if you don't watch out.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

USEDMODEL said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stuart Davies said:
> ...


I see, reduced to threats now are we?









I`ll tell my sisters, they`ll sort you out ya big ( oops, sorry) short bully









Anyway, now seems a good time to make a hasty retreat as the Welshmen are obviously revolting, so I`m off to make some _Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz_









BTW for any of our American cousins who might be looking in, that`s... _Zzzzedddddzzzz!!!_


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

As a fan of the round ball game I can't add much to that, but I can say that Roy is most certainly about -

I placed an order at twenty to five last night, and I got an "it's been shipped" email at a minute to nine this morning. Go Roy!!!









P.S. I did see in the Metro that Gavin Hastings has a new hair style. So there you go - a slightly tenuous link to Welsh rugby...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

kevmcf said:


> I placed an order at twenty to five last night, and I got an "it's been shipped" email at a minute to nine this morning. Go Roy!!!


Come on you can't leave it like that, tell us what you ordered


----------



## kevmcf (Nov 14, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Come on you can't leave it like that, tell us what you ordered


It wasn't anything worth mentioning sadly, just a few odds and ends - a couple of springbar tools and one of those Bergeon rubber case opener jobbies (I put a nasty scratch on the back of a 1960's fortis spacematic a couple of months ago, so I'm trying it out in the hope it's more idiot proof than other openers. Should be perfect for me







).


----------



## Andy Hird (Feb 25, 2008)

Spojke to him last week to order a new watch...watch he did some mods on for me.....top class servive


----------

